# Your favorite recipe for Striper?



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

What is your favorite Striper recipe?

We haven't found a good recipe for Striped Bass. 

Tried it baked in Catfish Supreme, was way too strong smelling. Tried it broiled -no good. 

All the bloodline dark meat is removed. It is just way too fishy- strong smell for the wife. 

We love eating fish. Mostly baked, grilled, or broiled. Trying to avoid fried foods. Wild caught catfish, crappie, tilapia, specks, redfish, drum, sheephead, flounder all are a favorite meal. 

I have about ten pounds of vacuum packed fillets from Texoma waiting for a great recipe. 

Thanks
RFA


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Go to http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/forum/26-cooking-your-catch/..it a NJ based site similar to this one. I'm sure there are tons of recipes there.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Leo. I found a chowder recipe that looks great. 

Interesting recipes on that site for stargazers, smoked sea robins, etc.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Thanks Leo. I found a chowder recipe that looks great.
> 
> Interesting recipes on that site for stargazers, smoked sea robins, etc.


Here is one from that site
TWO STEP STRIPED BASS
Checker

4 - 6-8 Ounce striped bass fillets
1 Stick butter (softened)
1/4 Cup minced onions
1/4 Cup Parmesan cheese
1 Cup Panko Bread Crumbs
1 1/2 Tablespoons chopped rosemary (or thyme if you prefer)
2 Tablespoons olive oil
Salt & pepper to taste

Pre-heat the oven to broil.
In a small bowl, mix the softened butter w/ the onions, cheese, Panko breadcrumbs, and herbs until a paste is formed. Season w/ salt and pepper and set aside.
Heat the olive oil over medium/high heat in a sautÃƒÂ© pan until very hot but not smoking. Season the filets with salt and pepper and sautÃƒÂ© in the olive oil about 3 minutes on each side depending on the thickness of the fillet, turning once. Cook until fish is opaque but NOT done.
Remove the fillets from the pan and place in an ovenproof baking dish or on a cookie sheet. Using your hands, spread the butter mix on top of the filets about 1/4 inch thick and mold it to the tops.
Place in the broiler about 4" from heat source and broil until top turns crispy & golden brown, about 3 minutes.
Serve with lemon wedges.

Serves 3-4.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

we almost always fry ours, in cornmeal, if the fryer is hot it doesn't soak up enough grease to worry about

The ones from Texoma are a bit strong if you cook any other way, but trimmed and fried, you can't beat them. Soak in Louisiana hot sauce for an hour or so before cornmeal dredge if you want a bit of spice.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Ryan H. said:


> we almost always fry ours, in cornmeal, if the fryer is hot it doesn't soak up enough grease to worry about
> 
> The ones from Texoma are a bit strong if you cook any other way, but trimmed and fried, you can't beat them. Soak in Louisiana hot sauce for an hour or so before cornmeal dredge if you want a bit of spice.


Soaking is LA hot sauce is great. Learned it a few years ago, and do it every time now.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*My Suggestion*

You can always use the grilled on the cedar plank method. Just watch out for splinters when you eat the cedar plank!


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

dunedawg said:


> Soaking is LA hot sauce is great. Learned it a few years ago, and do it every time now.


I think it's time for a fish fry


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

soak in Louisiana Hot Sauce and yellow mustard. Use the crispy recipe fish fry mix. Fry at 350 for about 3 minutes. drain on paper towel. I know you said not fried...........but


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Salt and pepper, the pan fry in butter and squeeze fresh orange juice in the pan.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeff SATX said:


> Salt and pepper, the pan fry in butter and squeeze fresh orange juice in the pan.


Interesting will try....We pan fry norm. soaked in H Sauce or mustard or buttermilk ...then cornmealed


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Leo said:


> Here is one from that site
> TWO STEP STRIPED BASS
> Checker


Thanks, sounds good enough to try.

IF we ate hybrid stripers, we smothered it with tartar sauce made with dill pickles and lemon juice. Kills much of the gamey flavor. Plus, we trimmed until nothing but white flesh was left.


----------

